#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κατασκευαστικές εταιρίες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην Ελλάδα

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Δες και στον *ΣΑΤΕ*.

----------

